# Update on Bandit :)



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey everyone,
Its been a while since I posted anything about Bandit... so here is an update. First of all I got a DNA sexing done just to be sure on gender, but I'm still waiting on the results. He (until further notice) also got a new cage  which is great as I felt mean having him in the smaller one 
We're also going to get some tests done (PBFB being a major one  ). He's starting eating a small amount of pellets, and some fresh fruit and vegetables... though he'll only eat carrot and green beans so far

And a couple photos (no close ups though... He's moulting and won't let me get any photos...)


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank's for the update. Hope all the test's are good. That is great that he is starting to eat pellet's and some fruit's, and veggies...keep up the good work...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww Bandit has a cool new house I bet he loves it  
I hope his tests come back good


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for updating on Bandit, hopefully the test results will come back clear.
Be sure to let us know the gender too and hopefully soon he will allow you to take a couple of more close up pics!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the update on Bandit. It's great that he's enjoying his new cage and has been trying some pellets. 

Please let us know how his tests turn out.

Best wishes*


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Thank's for the update. Hope all the test's are good. That is great that he is starting to eat pellet's and some fruit's, and veggies...keep up the good work...


Yes... I have been trying to get him to eat pellets for a while. He doesn't like the coloured ones though... so he has the plain ones. And I'm happy he finally decided vegetables weren't a bad thing 


Niamhf said:


> Aww Bandit has a cool new house I bet he loves it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he does look happier in it  and I'm hoping


aluz said:


> Thanks for updating on Bandit, hopefully the test results will come back clear.
> Be sure to let us know the gender too and hopefully soon he will allow you to take a couple of more close up pics!


I was told Bandit wad male by his previous owners but they didn't have any kind of confirmation... and I'll upload some more after he's moulted for sure 


FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks for the update on Bandit. It's great that he's enjoying his new cage and has been trying some pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm hoping he doesn't show positive for anything bad... and I think he's enjoying the new cage


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

He also lost a lot of feathers at one point (I'm putting that to the fact he was only eating seed...?) And he's got natural branches and get a small bunch of gum leaves and nuts/flowers (evety day)which he enjoys and plenty if toys which he seems to be enjoying


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sure he is going to be well and truly happy in his new house and you to love him and spoil him


----------

